# USB Scanner (HPOJ PSC 2175)

## dredd

hi

I have been following the instructions on sane and hpoj homepage for installation. after running sane-find-scanner I get:

```

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0, product=0x2b11 [PSC 2170 Series]) at libusb:002:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports can't be

  # detected by this program.

```

so far so good... but when running scanimage -L the scanner is not found:

```

No scanners were identified.....

```

I have created  /etc/sane.d/hpoj.conf :

```

/dev/usb

# USB-scanners supported by the hp-backend

# HP OfficeJet PSC 2175

usb 0x03f0 0x2b11

```

and I have also uncommented the hpoj line in dll.conf, so I was browsing the forums here but could not find a solution.... maybe anyobdy can help?

thanks

phil

----------

## EzInKy

Do you dual boot? I have the 2110 and found that I have to turn the printer off and back on after booting into Linux to get sane to recognize it correctly.

----------

## dredd

nop.. the notebook is running only gentoo, kernel 2.4.20 at the moment... i have loaded usb-scanner support as a kernel module btw...

turning it off and on doesnt help unfortunately...

----------

## EzInKy

 *dredd wrote:*   

> nop.. the notebook is running only gentoo, kernel 2.4.20 at the moment... i have loaded usb-scanner support as a kernel module btw...
> 
> turning it off and on doesnt help unfortunately...

 

Since it was detected, I figured you had support in the kernel. Somebody else may know more. The only other things I can think to try is running ptal-init setup again and ptal-init restart.

----------

## flickerfly

Was this resolved? I'm thinking about the purchase of one of these. Anyone else got it running without any problems?

----------

## marize

I got a HP PSC-2410 working (with hpoj and hpijs) after I did as follows:

1) 'emerge mtools'

2) 'ptal-init setup' gave this output

 *Quote:*   

>  Probe for USB-connected devices ([y]/n)?  y
> 
> Probing "/dev/usb/lp0"...
> 
>     Found "psc 2400 series"
> ...

 

Note the device name: in my case "mlc:usb:psc_2400_series"

Then I was able to test the device as

4) scanimage -d hpoj:mlc:usb:psc_2400_series --test

5) And use the scanner

  5.1)  scanimage -d hpoj:mlc:usb:psc_2400_series > image1.pnm

  5.2) xsane hpoj:mlc:usb:psc_2400_series

Hope this helps.

----------

